# MY ID sharks won't eat. [HELP]



## janamigs (Feb 23, 2011)

i got 4 ID sharks (3-4 inches in length) in my tank.. and just got recovered from ich disease. Now that those white spots disappeared for 2 days now and still they don't wanna eat. I dont see any stress or signs of any weakness occurring in my tank. They keep on swimming back and fort in my tank (very active)

I feed them lots of floating pellets, for them to see above, but they don't seem to eat it. (i remove the pellets after 5mins)

I also tried to feed them non-floating pellets, then they eat some but its hard to feed it because they won't eat it once it lands on the bottom floor.

Help please in worrying that they would die in starvation. My observation is that maybe they can't see the food. Also does oxygen bubbles makes them stress?


----------



## communityfish35 (Feb 16, 2011)

janamigs said:


> i got 4 ID sharks (3-4 inches in length) in my tank.. and just got recovered from ich disease. Now that those white spots disappeared for 2 days now and still they don't wanna eat. I dont see any stress or signs of any weakness occurring in my tank. They keep on swimming back and fort in my tank (very active)
> 
> I feed them lots of floating pellets, for them to see above, but they don't seem to eat it. (i remove the pellets after 5mins)
> 
> ...



how big is tank? what else do you have in the tank with them?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You might want to try flakes, they fall slower and seem to smell more which might pique their interest. Lots of the flakes will stay on top of the water if you put them in the tank opposite of the filter. If you have an aerator then you could try turning it off during feeding time which will help the food stay up top. Also with the flakes you can leave them in more than 5 minutes so if they are just being slow to go then they have more of a chance to get some.


----------



## janamigs (Feb 23, 2011)

communityfish35 said:


> how big is tank? what else do you have in the tank with them?


i don't know how big it is but im pretty sure its big enough for them to swim freely.  i only have 4 ID sharks and 1 janitor fish(pleco). 



Obsidian said:


> You might want to try flakes, they fall slower and seem to smell more which might pique their interest. Lots of the flakes will stay on top of the water if you put them in the tank opposite of the filter. If you have an aerator then you could try turning it off during feeding time which will help the food stay up top. Also with the flakes you can leave them in more than 5 minutes so if they are just being slow to go then they have more of a chance to get some.


Thanks man! They're eating pellet foods now after introducing those flakes.
Im so glad to see my fishes happy again. :fun:


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

janamigs said:


> i don't know how big it is but im pretty sure its big enough for them to swim freely.  i only have 4 ID sharks and 1 janitor fish(pleco).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a tape measure and give us dimensions.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

after to long they wont be able to swim freely if you know how big they can get which is over 3 feet.


----------

